# A P-Trap By Any Other Name...



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes, these pics are right-side up. No, the trap is not. :blink:


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

That looks typical for my town.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I bet it has smelled from day one.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks like a homeowner job. I can't imagine even a handyman would install it that way. 
Homeowner knew or heard he needed a p-trap on the drain but not enough knowledge to know that it gets installed a certain way.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Is the overflow stuck into it's own 90 past the p-trap? Which ironically looks more like a "p" in that position.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I came across the same set up in a 4 apt building in San Diego. I was really green, maybe a month in. Talked with the owner who had just bought the bld sight unseen (out of state). He had me do a complete inspection and any and all repairs that I thought needed to be done. It was a commission type company, and I had to split it with someone. A Journeyman I was friends with helped me out big time! Split it 60me/40him. I learned a lot from him! Now that I think back, that might have been the place that had all the secondary lines dumping into a troth before openly connecting to the main on one side...


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

nice repair biz. where are the before pics?:laughing:


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

The flexible drain makes it work better...


----------



## Chauncey (Dec 18, 2008)

If it wasn't for stupid people we wouldn't keep busy.. Cha Ching...


----------

